# Y'all gon' miss Trump.



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

when you don't have 'im to kick around any more.


----------



## Borat (Apr 28, 2017)

Canadian boomers will have to get hobbies.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

jargey3000 said:


> when you don't have 'im to kick around any more.


Yeah, I think of CNN - "et al", who have spent every waking hour for the last four years obsessing about Trump and not accepting the results of the Hillary vote, trying to find ways to bring him down and influence the public in that regard. I am actually amazed how much Trump accomplished in his term given these headwinds that would have buckled anyone else. Kudos on all the accomplishments. 

ltr


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Maybe our media can start reporting on our corrupted government for a change.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Watch the corporate media go broke now that their #1 source of clickbait is gone. O well I guess they will have to jimmy up some new sensations to suck in the public. Be interesting to see if they will finally tell the truth about the Biden family.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

...mind you...I dont think DJT is going to go riding off into the sunset just yet...


----------



## Thal81 (Sep 5, 2017)

Oh he's gonna go out with a boom alright. Hopefully he doesn't cause any irreparable damage.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

If Biden wins then at least the media can take a well deserved break and coast for the next 4 years. We all know that they'll never ask President Harris (Biden won't last more than a couple weeks or months) a tough question.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Trump is a fighter and I expect him to contest the election and ask for a recount. But, his past history tells me that if he loses he will turn his back on the whole thing and go do something else. This has been the way he has acted for the last 50 years. He likes to have many irons in the fire and if one thing fizzles he drops it and moves on.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Prairie Guy said:


> If Biden wins then at least the media can take a well deserved break and coast for the next 4 years. We all know that they'll never ask President Harris (Biden won't last more than a couple weeks or months) a tough question.


If they do that they might as well put up the shutters and declare bankruptcy. With the election over and the Covid pandemic about played out, wonder what they will come up with next. They have to have something to sell or go out of business.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Thal81 said:


> Oh he's gonna go out with a boom alright. Hopefully he doesn't cause any irreparable damage.


Don't worry, there'll be lots left for Harris to destroy.


----------



## GreatLaker (Mar 23, 2014)

Shortly thereafter he will claim the irrevocable right to inhabit the White House in perpetuity.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

I'm sure it was just a coincidence that 5 swing states with Trump leads stopped counting ballots overnight. And when all 5 started counting again they had massive Democrat-Republican ratios that defy logic.


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

like_to_retire said:


> Yeah, I think of CNN - "et al", who have spent every waking hour for the last four years obsessing about Trump and not accepting the results of the Hillary vote, trying to find ways to bring him down and influence the public in that regard. I am actually amazed how much Trump accomplished in his term given these headwinds that would have buckled anyone else. Kudos on all the accomplishments.
> 
> ltr


Not sure what CNN is going to do now that Trump is out.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

newfoundlander61 said:


> Not sure what CNN is going to do now that Trump is out.


Is it the end of media like CNN? Trump made them destroy their credibility and they went all in to do so.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

jargey3000 said:


> ...mind you...I dont think DJT is going to go riding off into the sunset just yet...


He said he may leave the country if he lost. Wonder where he will go? Some place that is ripe for development? Antarctica perhaps?
Of course. he hasn't lost yet.


----------



## livewell (Dec 1, 2013)

Prairie Guy said:


> I'm sure it was just a coincidence that 5 swing states with Trump leads stopped counting ballots overnight. And when all 5 started counting again they had massive Democrat-Republican ratios that defy logic.


Not coincidence, pretty obvious in advance as the mail-in ballots had not been counted (In some states like MI due to GOP legislation) that clearly set-up for the mail-in Democrat swing vote. 

Did you want the count workers to work 24 hrs shifts?

IMO it is pretty sad to see the US democracy being taken to the gutter.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> Trump is a fighter and I expect him to contest the election and ask for a recount. But, his past history tells me that if he loses he will turn his back on the whole thing and go do something else. This has been the way he has acted for the last 50 years. He likes to have many irons in the fire and if one thing fizzles he drops it and moves on.


He doesn't take humiliation well, and this one is gonna sting. I expect him to be tweeting to the MAGA crowd going forward. Really, I think he was happiest watching FOX News and tweeting and probably found the governing thing pretty tedious. Would not be surprised if he continues holding rallies. I think he is going to parlay his MAGA following into his next grift, which is going to be a OAN-style media organization/lifestyle brand, the better to rile up and bilk the rubes, all whilst stroking his own ego. No risk of your own media org failing to fawn over you as even FOX News was occasionally want to do.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

livewell said:


> Not coincidence, pretty obvious in advance as the mail-in ballots had not been counted (In some states like MI due to GOP legislation) that clearly set-up for the mail-in Democrat swing vote.
> 
> Did you want the count workers to work 24 hrs shifts?
> 
> IMO it is pretty sad to see the US democracy being taken to the gutter.


Shift changes are not allowed? Just a very few workers must work non-stop and no one else is allowed to work a different shift?

Stop making up BS.


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

Just wait til the lawsuits start to accumulate after all this. Donald will be busy. oh so busy.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

dubmac said:


> Just wait til the lawsuits start to accumulate after all this. Donald will be busy. oh so busy.


Just wait until he doesn't run the DOJ and FBI. The investigations are just getting started.

Nevermind the state level investigations that have stalled due to presidential immunity.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

Miss him....like a toothache, a hemorrhoid, or a ruptured appendix all at the same time.

I do feel sorry for him IF he does loose the elections. He, and some members of his immediate family will probably be looking at some serious state criminal charges. Charges that cannot be protected by a pardon. Then he will face some serious tax issues arising from the New Your state investigations. On top of that his businesses are loosing money and his creditors will no doubt all want to beat each other to whatever collection measures are necessary including foreclosure. .

And his friends, well not friends by associates, his acolytes will all be saying Donald who...never liked or trusted the man. No doubt many already have or are working on draft transcript copies of their tell all books and discussing same in confidence with various publishers.

But it is not over. Still waiting for the fat lady to sing.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

If he loses power, he can no longer give out goodies, and even his associates will abandon him. The only reason his associates stick by his side is because of what he can do for them *while in power*. This extends to support from various groups:

anti-abortion people
people who believe in a white Christian nation
the rich
gun nuts
xenophobes
Many groups, like above, know that Trump is a crook and con man, but it doesn't matter as long as he pushes the agenda they are crazy about.

In the big scheme of things, he's useless and disposable. They will drop him and turn their backs on him. If I was Trump, I would worry a lot about what happens when these people abandon me or, worse, spill the beans to the federal and state prosecutors, or IRS.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

james4beach said:


> If he loses power, he can no longer give out goodies, and even his associates will abandon him. The only reason his associates stick by his side is because of what he can do for them *while in power*. This extends to support from various groups:
> 
> anti-abortion people
> people who believe in a white Christian nation
> ...


I'm not going to argue that your claims they support Trump.
Lots of detestable people support Biden too

But don't forget the anti-racists, anti-socialists, and free speech people.
They support Trump as well.

There are a lot of people who don't like the racist agenda that the Democrats push.
Like Candace Owens who's worked hard to address their institutional racism.

As for Donald Trump being racist, lots of people disagree
Thomas Sowell

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314395278624141312 << I'm referencing twitter because that is the original source of the quote.
“I've seen no hard evidence and unfortunately we’re living in a time where no one expects hard evidence. You just repeat some familiar words and people react pretty much the way pavlov’s dogs were conditioned to react to certain sounds.” - Thomas Sowell.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

NOT


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

agent99 said:


> Of course. he hasn't lost yet.


Something odd going on in Nevada where Biden is just ~7500 votes ahead. No updates since early yesterday. Could go Trump's way. Add Penn, Georgia, NC where he is ahead, and Trump has it


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

agent99 said:


> Something odd going on in Nevada where Biden is just ~7500 votes ahead. No updates since early yesterday. Could go Trump's way. Add Penn, Georgia, NC where he is ahead, and Trump has it


Nevada has been crazy.
yeah it's possible that Trump could get it


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Word has it that Mark Burnett has Trump on tape using the N-word on several occasions, and not in a joking way. Would it really surprise anyone that it comes from the same person who likes to 'move on them like a b!tch' and 'grab em by the pu**y'?


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

andrewf said:


> Word has it that Mark Burnett has Trump on tape using the N-word on several occasions, and not in a joking way. Would it really surprise anyone that it comes from the same person who likes to 'move on them like a b!tch' and 'grab em by the pu**y'?


Of course Trump is a racist. He has a long history of demonstrated racism. Notable examples being how he continuously called for the death penalty for the Central Park Five and continued to accuse them of guilt, even after they were cleared of the crime. Even in 2016 he still kept insisting they were guilty.

The other big one is Trump's personal mission to attack Obama as not being a real American and not a Christian.

The Obama attacks helped set the stage for Trump's presidency. A big reason Trump is president is because a significant % of white Americans absolutely hate black people and were livid when a black man became president.

And then of course we have Trump calling Hispanic people rapists, brown people as attackers at the border, plus actually banning Muslims based on their religion, etc. Trump is a racist, xenophobe, and champion of ***********.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

james4beach said:


> Of course Trump is a racist. He has a long history of demonstrated racism. Notable examples being how he continuously called for the death penalty for the Central Park Five and continued to accuse them of guilt, even after they were cleared of the crime. Even in 2016 he still kept insisting they were guilty.
> 
> The other big one is Trump's personal mission to attack Obama as not being a real American.
> 
> ...


Trump increased his share of the Black vote and lost some white male support.




__





Trump gains with Latinos, loses some white voters-exit polls


As the U.S. presidential race remained undecided, President Donald Trump showed some surprising gains with Latino and other nonwhite voters, but they may have…




nationalpost.com





Sorry, I agree with Candace Owens and Thomas Sowell, who
1. Are Black
2. Do not think Trump is racist.

Per the post from Moderator2, please substantiate your claims.
Trump calling Hispanic people as rapists << Is this when he claimed that some rapists were entering the country illegally?
banning Muslims based on their religion << Is this from the Obama era CIA report recommending restricting visitors from specific countries? This was widely (and incorrectly) referred to as the "muslim ban".



It isn't like Democrats offering money and sex for Blacks to vote for Biden.








Chelsea Handler says she'll pay 50 Cent's taxes if he drops Trump support


Chelsea Handler offered to pay 50 Cent's taxes if he'd reconsider supporting former Vice President Joe Biden, whose tax plan the rapper expressed disbelief over.




www.foxnews.com





This is actually illegal.








18 U.S. Code § 597 - Expenditures to influence voting







www.law.cornell.edu


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

livewell said:


> Prairie Guy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure it was just a coincidence that 5 swing states with Trump leads stopped counting ballots overnight. And when all 5 started counting again they had massive Democrat-Republican ratios that defy logic.
> ...


Where are you folks getting the idea that each state does the same thing throughout the state?

I can find local media reports that say for a particular country, multiple shifts meant vote counting twenty four hours a day. Another county is reported to have counted until 1:30am then restarted counting at 10am. Some counties started their count of mail in ballots on Tuesday at 7am while other counties wanted their resources for in-person voting on Tuesday so they didn't start their count until Wednesday.

Basically YMMV depending on what the local area planned to do and had the resources for.


Cheers


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

agent99 said:


> Something odd going on in Nevada where Biden is just ~7500 votes ahead. No updates since early yesterday. Could go Trump's way. Add Penn, Georgia, NC where he is ahead, and Trump has it


It could be that Nevada just updates at specific times as opposed to providing a continuous update.









Nevada May Update Results Wednesday


Nevada's election division said it might update results on Wednesday afternoon, after saying earlier in the day that it didn't plan to do so until Thursday. "We understand there is a huge desire from the public and the press to receive election updates sooner than tomorrow morning," Wayne Thorley,




www.wsj.com





They hadn't planned on providing an update until this morning.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

james4beach said:


> , plus actually banning Muslims based on their religion, etc. Trump is a racist, xenophobe, and champion of ***********.


Are you talking about this "banning Muslims", which specifically allows Muslims?








Executive Order Protecting The Nation From Foreign Terrorist Entry Into The United States | The White House


By the authority vested in me as President by the Constitution and the laws of the United States of America, including the Immigration and Nationality Act




www.whitehouse.gov


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Just heard from Jim Acosta on CNN, there is some talk in the White House of a 2024 "Trump Resurrection" run for President.

That will send chills down Mitch McConnell's back...........LOL.

Trump may like it and it may salve some wounds if he loses this election.....but he would be what 83 years old ?

I can't see Biden running for a second term either. All these people are getting too old. A complete change at the top for both parties is long overdue.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I can't see people wanting to go back to Trump. But, he can try.

I suspect Trump won't do it, though. Maybe one of his progeny?


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Ah yes.........Ivanka ?


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

__





2024 Presidential Election Odds: DeSantis Closes Gap On Trump


As one has come to expect from the uber-dramatic soap opera that is the current United States political landscape, storylines on both sides of the aisle have evolved since our last update back in late June. The plot twists have even impacted U.S. presidential odds ahead of the 2024 election with...




www.oddsshark.com


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

andrewf said:


> I can't see people wanting to go back to Trump. But, he can try.
> 
> I suspect Trump won't do it, though. Maybe one of his progeny?


Given the amount of votes he got, I think he has a lot of support.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

bgc_fan said:


> Given the amount of votes he got, I think he has a lot of support.


I think Trump actually has more support than he did against Clinton.
Clinton/Trump election was all "not the other guy". 

This election is, in my opinion, more about Trump Pro/Against. I can't imagine there are that many people who are "yah Biden/Harris", they're just not inspiring.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

bgc_fan said:


> Given the amount of votes he got, I think he has a lot of support.


The Trump moment has passed.


----------



## potato69 (Mar 21, 2018)

andrewf said:


> The Trump moment has passed.


I THINK youre right but I admit I don't understand the attractive of Trump as the cult leader that he is. He's a stupid fat man. What's to like?

I understand that he is a useful vehicle for racisms and treating people (particularly black people and women) poorly and that unfortunately isn;t going away without a lot of hard work and education - but what was it about Trump? Can someone else be Trump? I really think his super power was his ability to be absolutely shameless - in his conduct and lies. Blech, so glad to see him go for at least a time.

Also, hard to imagine him in 4 years. Just see how much he declined in the last 4 - he'll be a mess at in 2024


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

potato69 said:


> I understand that he is a useful vehicle for racisms and treating people (particularly black people and women) poorly and that unfortunately isn;t going away without a lot of hard work and education - but what was it about Trump? Can someone else be Trump?


I think one should not dismiss this whole phenomenon as some kind of special "Trump" thing going on. Yes partially he has celebrity power and his unique personality.

But it's not like this American behaviour will disappear if Trump loses. Much of what we see is really just plain old American right-wing behaviour. Compared to other first world countries, America is quite far right, and also quite religious ... those are the underlying forces that are more significant than Trump's personality.

The American right wing is very far right, by global standards. And much of America has been far right ever since Reagan in the 1980s.

Many Americans really do think that communists, socialists, and hippies are about to destroy America.

Many Americans really do think that left wing protesters are pure evil and need to be stomped out of existence.

Many Americans really do think that giant tax cuts and benefits for the rich are needed for the country to be great

Many Americans really do think that poor people shouldn't be supported, shouldn't have social assistance, etc ... this is the standard Republican platform and much of what we're observing now been the American mood since 1980 or so. This will continue even if Trump leaves office, even if he dies.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

andrewf said:


> The Trump moment has passed.


Honestly, I don't think so. The Democrats have to re-evaluate how they want to appeal to the Trump voters. It was always said that the Trump supports were all racists, or stupid, but that's not necessarily the case. There are some that truly believe that they are better off than they were before. The other thing is the fact that Republican supporters care about feelings NOT facts, so they don't respond to rational discussions, they play off of emotions and they gravitated to Trump last election and this election because even though he is a buffoon, he is playing at his supporters' emotions.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

james4beach said:


> Many Americans really do think that communists, socialists, and hippies are about to destroy America.


Well I think they are, other than ignorance of how destructive these ideologies (communism & socialism) are I can't understand how anyone but a sociopath could support them.


> Many Americans really do think that left wing protesters are pure evil and need to be stomped out of existence.


sure, but most people oppose the riots and violence and don't care about the peaceful protests.



> Many Americans really do think that poor people shouldn't be supported, shouldn't have social assistance, etc ..


Please support that assertion, because data shows the exact opposite.








How Political Ideology Influences Charitable Giving (Published 2018)


The authors of a new academic study explore the effect of political differences on how we give to charity.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

*"Many Americans really do think that communists, socialists, and hippies are about to destroy America."*

Hey Man! Don't go lumpin' me in with the commies & revolutionaries! ✌


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

potato69 said:


> I THINK youre right but I admit I don't understand the attractive of Trump as the cult leader that he is. He's a stupid fat man. What's to like?


The way the world is now, it's all about the image portrayed. The candidates need to be good actors. They need to analyze and know there audience. Then play the part that the audience want to see. 

Trump is/was in many ways similar to Obama. They both are good at getting out there and playing to their audiences. Also both good at public speaking, people come out to hear them speak and then mostly vote. Doubt Biden or Hillary or George B. could claim that. Although Bill C. could!

Trump 'may' lose, but he did a surprisingly good job of getting the vote out , despite his dismal record on Covid and several other issues.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Some people don't even understand the difference between socialism and communism.

Socialism is an OAS/GST benefit or child benefits to spend as you wish. Communism is the government telling you where you can live and giving you food.

Socialism is the government bailing out business so they have a chance to become profitable again. Communism is owning the business.

North America is already well steeped in socialism.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

MrMatt said:


> Well I think they are, other than ignorance of how destructive these ideologies (communism & socialism) are I can't understand how anyone but a sociopath could support them.


A lot of people play fast and loose with definitions. On one hand, socialized medicine is socialist/communist. Same with social security. So, I guess most Americans are sociopaths.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

agent99 said:


> The way the world is now, it's all about the image portrayed. The candidates need to be good actors. They need to analyze and know there audience. Then play the part that the audience want to see.
> 
> Trump is/was in many ways similar to Obama. They both are good at getting out there and playing to their audiences. Also both good at public speaking, people come out to hear them speak and then mostly vote. Doubt Biden or Hillary or George B. could claim that. Although Bill C. could!
> 
> Trump 'may' lose, but he did a surprisingly good job of getting the vote out , despite his dismal record on Covid and several other issues.


It's been about image for a long time.
Arsenio Hall & Clinton





And not everyone has that charisma


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

andrewf said:


> On one hand, socialized medicine is socialist/communist. Same with social security. So, I guess most Americans are sociopaths.


Probably the craziest statement I've read in decades. Go andrewf.

ltr


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

^I should hope it was obvious that was a reductio ad absurdum argument to show that the premise was false.

No mainstream politician in the US is socialist in the North Korea or USSR sense of the word. And yet the accusation of socialist identify is thrown around a lot in the US.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

andrewf said:


> ^I should hope it was obvious that was a reductio ad absurdum argument to show that the premise was false.
> 
> No mainstream politician in the US is socialist in the North Korea or USSR sense of the word. And yet the accusation of socialist identify is thrown around a lot in the US.


Bernie Sanders isn't mainstream?

Some were pro-Venezuelan socialism, they gave up on that when it fell apart.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

potato69 said:


> I THINK youre right but I admit I don't understand the attractive of Trump as the cult leader that he is. He's a stupid fat man. What's to like?


Well, Hillary was a stupid fat woman. She also had a long track record of corruption and in spite of decades in office accomplished absolutely nothing. Biden bragged on camera that he shook down the Ukraine for $1 billion, among other things.

Trump has been nominated for 3 Nobel Pease prizes and led one of the strongest economies in US history.

If you can't see the difference, then maybe you're the one in the cult.


----------



## moderator2 (Sep 20, 2017)

Prairie Guy said:


> Well, Hillary was a stupid fat woman. She also had a long track record of corruption and in spite of decades in office accomplished absolutely nothing. Biden bragged on camera that he shook down the Ukraine for $1 billion, among other things.
> 
> Trump has been nominated for 3 Nobel Pease prizes and led one of the strongest economies in US history.
> 
> If you can't see the difference, then maybe you're the one in the cult.


Prairie Guy has now been permanently banned. Reason: Inappropriate misogynist post and repeated trolling. Over the years he has repeatedly attacked women, posted conspiracy theories and other toxic content.

Permanent ban decisions are shared with the moderation team & admins. Decisions like this come after a history of unacceptable behaviour and complaints.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

MrMatt said:


> Bernie Sanders isn't mainstream?
> 
> Some were pro-Venezuelan socialism, they gave up on that when it fell apart.


Bernie Sanders doesn't advocate communism. Unless you think government funded post-secondary education and $15 min wage is communism.

Are you saying Bernie Sanders is a sociopath?


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

andrewf said:


> Bernie Sanders doesn't advocate communism. Unless you think government funded post-secondary education and $15 min wage is communism.
> 
> Are you saying Bernie Sanders is a sociopath?


Bernie Sanders calls himself a "Democratic Socialist".

I think government funded post-secondary education is in some cases an appropriate investment in society.

I think an unsupportable high minimum wage is an assault on the poor. 
$15 makes sense in some places and doesn't in others.

I think when one knowingly advances policies that hurt people, they have some sort antisocial personality disorder. 
If you can look at Venezuela, like Bernie Sanders, and think that's a path to follow, there is something wrong with you.









Close The Gaps: Disparities That Threaten America


The Official U.S. Senate website of Senator Bernie Sanders of Vermont.




www.sanders.senate.gov





Bernie Sanders is either simply evil, or willfully ignorant of the harmful impact of his proposals.


----------



## fstamand (Mar 24, 2015)

MrMatt said:


> And not everyone has that charisma


Harper had some leader qualities, but charisma was certainly not one of them. Glad he's gone too, he was a one hit wonder: "oil before people".


----------



## fstamand (Mar 24, 2015)

moderator2 said:


> Prairie Guy has now been permanently banned. Reason: Inappropriate misogynist post and repeated trolling. Over the years he has repeatedly attacked women, posted conspiracy theories and other toxic content.
> 
> Permanent ban decisions are shared with the moderation team & admins. Decisions like this come after a history of unacceptable behaviour and complaints.


Thank you.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

MrMatt said:


> Bernie Sanders isn't mainstream?


If he was in Canada, he certainly would be. Could even be a PC


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

Soo...Trump 2024 then?


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

agent99 said:


> Trump 'may' lose, but he did a surprisingly good job of getting the vote out , despite his dismal record on Covid and several other issues.


Yes I think that is one lingering effect of The Trump Phenomenon. That bell cannot be "unrung"!


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

moderator2 said:


> Prairie Guy has now been permanently banned. Reason: Inappropriate misogynist post and repeated trolling. Over the years he has repeatedly attacked women, posted conspiracy theories and other toxic content.
> 
> Permanent ban decisions are shared with the moderation team & admins. Decisions like this come after a history of unacceptable behaviour and complaints.


 ... this is news but not unexpected with the self-infliction(s).


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

moderator2 said:


> Prairie Guy has now been permanently banned. Reason: Inappropriate misogynist post and repeated trolling. Over the years he has repeatedly attacked women, posted conspiracy theories and other toxic content.
> 
> Permanent ban decisions are shared with the moderation team & admins. Decisions like this come after a history of unacceptable behaviour and complaints.


Interesting decision. Would you ban someone for calling Trump a stupid fat man who accomplished nothing? Where is the line between political criticism and hate speech? Is it purely a matter of who the corporate media endorses, and who they demonize?


----------



## moderator2 (Sep 20, 2017)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> Interesting decision. Would you ban someone for calling Trump a stupid fat man who accomplished nothing? Where is the line between political criticism and hate speech? Is it purely a matter of who the corporate media endorses, and who they demonize?


It has more to do with the poster's history and repeated violations/complaints in the past, and I thought I spelled that out in the post you quoted.

For example Rusty, you have 0 previous violations. Even if you posted exactly what PG posted there, you would not have been banned. I would have sent you a warning message.


----------



## :) lonewolf (Feb 9, 2020)

moderator2 said:


> It has more to do with the poster's history and repeated violations/complaints in the past, and I thought I spelled that out in the post you quoted.
> 
> For example Rusty, you have 0 previous violations. Even if you posted exactly what PG posted there, you would not have been banned. I would have sent you a warning message.


I do not know what PG posted though mainstream media lies constantly to promote their agendas. Anyone that is not a sheep & goes against their agenda they label as a conspiracy nut so they do not have to debate. Rusty is perhaps the most practical poster here. He does something different then most he sticks up for those that post a different view then most. This is a sign of someone that examines ideas in their entirety & gives a person a huge advantage @ achieving their goal . The fair doctrine act for the mainstream media so the media had to promote both sides of an issue equally is no longer. Since the media can dangerously promote their agenda the media has become less trusted. Einstein said something like it is best to spend 95% of the time thinking on how to achieve a goal & 5% of the time should be spent on the action needed to achieve the goal.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

In a couple days it's Remembrance Day, honouring our soldiers who fought and died in WWII. "Lest we forget". And for those who think the threat of fascism is long gone...





__





The return of American fascism


How a legacy of violent nationalism haunts the republic in the age of Trump.




www.newstatesman.com





An amazing paragraph:

The role that patriotic symbolism, mass entertainment and a corporate state might play in an incipient American fascism was clear to astute observers at the time. In Sinclair Lewis’s novel, _It Can’t Happen Here _(1935), an American fascist dictatorship is brought about by the “Corporatist” party, led by the reactionary populist Buzz Windrip. Windrip takes power by forging alliances with media giants, including Father Prang, a character based on Father Charles Coughlin, whose weekly radio show was listened to by millions of Americans at its height in the mid-1930s. Coughlin was virulently, and conspiratorially, anti-Semitic, disseminating the (fraudulent) _Protocols of the Elders of Zion_ and confirming Nazi accusations of a Jewish-Communist plot for world domination led by a cabal of “international bankers”. *Windrip whips his crowds to a frenzy with patriotic music and populist jingles about clearing the “rot” in Washington, taking power thanks to the carnival he’s created*. “Great showmanship,” the reporter who serves as Lewis’s resistant voice of liberal democracy observes of Windrip’s performance. “PT Barnum or Flo Ziegfeld never put on a better.”​

Another quote:

Meanwhile, on 4 July, Trump’s son, Donald Trump Jr, shared a meme of his father’s head Photoshopped on to George Washington’s body, standing in front of the American flag and holding a Minigun and an eagle. Both memes rework images from the entertainment industry, whether it’s _Rocky_ or an image made by the _Call of Duty_ video-game franchise, into neo-fascist propaganda.​​The absurdity of this bizarrely entertaining spectacle does not make it less dangerous, but more so. The clownish aspect of both Hitler and Mussolini were often noted at the time​​


----------



## Retired Peasant (Apr 22, 2013)

james4beach said:


> In a couple days it's Remembrance Day, honouring our soldiers who fought and died in WWII.


You're young, so perhaps don't know. Remembrance Day was first observed in 1919 -- WWI
Today, we honour all those who served, and continue to serve.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Retired Peasant said:


> You're young, so perhaps don't know. Remembrance Day was first observed in 1919 -- WWI
> Today, we honour all those who served, and continue to serve.


Absolutely it's all veterans, but WII is part of it.


----------



## Ag Driver (Dec 13, 2012)

moderator2 said:


> It has more to do with the poster's history and repeated violations/complaints in the past, and I thought I spelled that out in the post you quoted.
> 
> For example Rusty, you have 0 previous violations. Even if you posted exactly what PG posted there, you would not have been banned. I would have sent you a warning message.


I have had zero previous violations or warnings, and I was banned without warning.

I posted that the mod on a censorship spree should contact Fox News and censor Trump due to misinformation. I also reported the mods post regarding Trump declaring a win on the election, citing misinformation (which this mod specifically stated shall not be posted). I was banned for nuisance reports, and interfering with moderation.

I'm all for moderation, but this is extreme. Selecting what news sources a mod perceives to be factual? On a discussion forum? Really?

For example Twitter is not to be used according to this mod. Have it be known the RCMP solely used Twitter to inform the public about a mass murder on the loose ... but this mod elects to pick and choose what is a reliable source.

Which financial blogs are credible? Which crypptos are credible? Your censorship style is going down a very dark path. This forum has lost all credibility if there is this misrepresentation in users...who make up the contents of the site.

Care to explain?


----------



## moderator2 (Sep 20, 2017)

Ag Driver said:


> I have had zero previous violations or warnings, and I was banned without warning.


I gave you a short temporary ban because you were interfering with moderation and making nuisance reports. The thread was already difficult to moderate, and you were eating up my time.

I'm a volunteer.

Yes, I did lay out rules in the election thread about which sources were acceptable in the context of the election. The list of acceptable sources included everything from a German broadcaster to Fox News.


----------



## Ag Driver (Dec 13, 2012)

Interfering with moderation? Simply a false accusation because I have zero ability to do such as a mere poster. 

Nuisance reports? Your post referenced material that stated trump won the election. Misinformation. Exactly what you claim and deem to be unacceptable content. 

Eating up your time. What a joke! With my single post that remains up in this thread, yet I was banned for such in a previous thread. Consistency? Non existent.

Your censorship has gone too far. 

No need to ban me again, this will be my last post. Good riddance CMF.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Great way to build CMF following,


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

And I thought the world was gonna to hear the end of them but guess not ... Is the Daily Beast a legit newsource?

The Pathetic New Chapter of the Baby Trumps


> *The Pathetic New Chapter of the Baby Trumps *Molly Jong-Fast Fri., June 11, 2021 THE DAILY BEAST
> 
> _The family that held the entire Republican Party in their death grips__ for the last four years is now doing what all formerly famous people do, signing autographs and being sort of pathetic.
> 
> ...


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Beaver101 said:


> And I thought the world was gonna to hear the end of them but guess not ... Is the Daily Beast a legit newsource?


Daily Beast is as legit as buzzfeed, reddit, and any opinion blog just on the left instead of the right. I try to stay away from both extremes.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Plugging Along said:


> Daily Beast is as legit as buzzfeed, reddit, and any opinion blog just on the left instead of the right. I try to stay away from both extremes.


Buzzfeed News just won a Pulitzer! 

I don't know about Daily Beast, I think they are reasonably legit.

Reddit is just a forum and cannot be relied upon for accurate anything.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I do miss the bleached blonde with big boobs........and I also miss Ivanka.


----------



## damian13ster (Apr 19, 2021)

Plugging Along said:


> Daily Beast is as legit as buzzfeed, reddit, and any opinion blog just on the left instead of the right. I try to stay away from both extremes.


Just look at the wording and style used in the article. No, it isn't legit news. It is a poorly written opinion piece. Feel free to agree with it or not, just don't call it a newssource


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

damian13ster said:


> Just look at the wording and style used in the article. No, it isn't legit news. It is a poorly written opinion piece. Feel free to agree with it or not, just don't call it a newssource


i already said this in my reply to beaver.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

It was an opinion piece, but it appeared to be based on facts.

I wouldn't agree with the author that Trump is gone and irrelevant though. He still controls the Republican Party.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Funny looking at this thread title... no, I still don't miss Trump.

The Republican Party have turned into extremists and all bow to their king, Trump (who is clearly an authoritarian who wants to be dictator). Given how much they try to fight the government and election system, and try to overturn democratic institutions the country was founded on, this really does not qualify as a political party any more.

How shameful that so-called Americans, who are supposed to uphold their constitution and democracy, have turned into this. Trying so hard to install their dictator and gain personal power for themselves and the aristocrats. *Is there anything more un-American than that? The country was created to END that.*

The men of the Republican Party are particularly spineless, immoral people. Trump can repeatedly screw others in the party, and they keep crawling back like wimps. They fly to his golfing resort to kiss his ring and beg daddy for favours. Quite a few people in their party also appear to be mentally ill.

I'm embarrassed for anyone who is affiliated with that party.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Trump was a great POTUS and we now have Dictator supported by Trudeau-Cult


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

gibor365 said:


> Trump was a great POTUS and we now have Dictator supported by Trudeau-Cult


Trump and Trudeau are basically the same.
Two mostly incompetent narcisissts.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Incompetence ....LOL....Trudeau won the last two elections and is on the path to win his 3rd. He is climbing the list of "long serving" PMs.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

sags said:


> Incompetence ....LOL....Trudeau won the last two elections and is on the path to win his 3rd. He is climbing the list of "long serving" PMs.


Yes
I've said consistently he's one of the most politicially gifted individuals in Canadian history.
He's also obviously incompetent in almost every other measure, he's the laughingstock of the G7, and most Canadians don't like him.
He has a few rabid fans, and an exceptionally poor opposition.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Lara Trump urges Americans living near to the southern border to 'arm up, get guns' and prepare to 'take matters into their own hands' against migrants

This Dump clan/cult is nothing short of a disease, like cancer.

Add: I'm sure Lara can thank her FIL too for that well-functioning wall, all paid by American taxpayers. Another dimbo.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The Trump's have warehouses full of cheap tawdry merchandise to peddle to their radical fan base.

Their businesses are losing a lot of money and the loans from shady characters are coming due.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

MrMatt said:


> Trump and Trudeau are basically the same.
> Two mostly incompetent narcisissts.


Sure, they are narcisissts .... but Trump made America great again and Trudeau destroyed Canada


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

gibor365 said:


> Sure, they are narcisissts .... but Trump made America great again and Trudeau destroyed Canada


Arguable, in both cases they ended up with a more divided more partisan country, even less able to have a civilized debate.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Is Trump your huckleberry ?


----------



## damian13ster (Apr 19, 2021)

james4beach said:


> Funny looking at this thread title... no, I still don't miss Trump.
> 
> The Republican Party have turned into extremists and all bow to their king, Trump (who is clearly an authoritarian who wants to be dictator). Given how much they try to fight the government and election system, and try to overturn democratic institutions the country was founded on, this really does not qualify as a political party any more.
> 
> ...


You are being an extremist now.
Trump wasn't a good president. mostly because he couldn't keep his mouth shut, as the policies themselves weren't bad. Personally I think Republican field in 2016 was actually pretty good and there were far superior candidates. They will still be here for next election.
He doesn't represent Republican party and never will.

Also, please do provide examples of democratic institutions that they overturned. You made that statement, and I frankly have no idea what it is based on.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

damian13ster said:


> Also, please do provide examples of democratic institutions that they overturned. You made that statement, and I frankly have no idea what it is based on.


Are you kidding? At the very least, the DoJ (with Barr) and then everything relating to elections. Abuse of power across the board. An ongoing series of abuses of power and interference with the DoJ.

For example, special treatment and interference with the DoJ in Roger Stone's case (Trump's pal). ALL of the federal prosecutors quit in disgust, after Trump/Barr interfered with the institution.

Then there's Trump trying to intimidate and bully states into rigging the election, and hardly any Republicans speaking out against it. An all-out assault on ratification of the election results. That incident alone is a perfect example of overturning quite possibly the * most * critical American institution. Thank goodness they failed, but they came awfully close.

These are the kinds of things you see in failed states and third world countries. America is almost there. Give the Republicans another chance, and they will follow through and finish it.


----------



## damian13ster (Apr 19, 2021)

james4beach said:


> Are you kidding? At the very least, the DoJ (with Barr) and then everything relating to elections.
> 
> Trump trying to intimidate and bully states into rigging the election, and hardly any Republicans speaking out against it. A perfect example of overturning critical American institutions. Thank goodness they failed, but they came awfully close.


That's not dismantling an institution. DOJ still exists, not a single state had results overturned. There were questioning, of course. There were senators objecting to the results, of course. All of those things happened also in 2016. People simply have short memory. It is simply using legitimate ways to challenge an election. Since none of the claims were enough to question the validity of the results, the results were validated. Democracy at work. I don't remember the outrage about it in 2016 (did you state then that Democrats are a party of extremists?), nor do I understand the outrage about exactly the same thing in 2020


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

damian13ster said:


> That's not dismantling an institution


There's a big difference between objecting to results, versus trying (like a mob boss) to privately intimidate governors into faking the results.

It doesn't sound like you fully appreciate how serious Trump's abuse of power was. This guy tried to make a dictatorial power grab, and just barely failed.

And then, once Trump failed to intimidate the people, and the legal methods failed, he mobilized insurgents to directly stop the final ratification process. His insurgents were looking for lawmakers to kill that day. The insurgents constructed a gallows outside the Capitol Hill to execute politicians.

If you don't see a problem with all of this, I don't think you fully grasp American values. This kind of thing is normal in the Congo but shouldn't happen in the USA.


----------



## damian13ster (Apr 19, 2021)

Well, there you go. Now you moved on again from Republican party to Trump.
I objected to your statement that "The Republican Party have turned into extremists and all bow to their king ".
Now you seem to be backtracking that statement and moving the goalpost again.

Didn't also the house committee find that the attack was pre-planned on social media and authorities were alerted of it? Kind of brings the entire 'his rally was the incitement' into question.
The truth is like always somewhere in the middle. The action of the few people who rushed into capitol were ultimately caused by deep division in the politics. And no - couple dozens of idiots taking selfies in politician's offices isn't a revolution. Neither was shooting republican senator at a ballpark by Bernie Sanders supporter. That event was caused by the same division, not by Sanders' incitement. Did Trump contribute to the division? Yes he did! Did Sanders? yes he did. Is either of them the root cause for the division? No. You can also blame rhetoric from Waters, McConnell, Omar, Paul, etc. Would you be right in saying they contributed to the division? Yes, they did! Did any of them single-handedly create it? No, they didn't.
Politics simply turned ugly and the trend doesn't seem to be reversing. The idea of merit is gone. Both south and north of the border.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

james4beach said:


> There's a big difference between objecting to results, versus trying (like a mob boss) to privately intimidate governors into faking the results.


You mean like Trudeau turfing JWR for not dropping the criminal charges during the SNC scandal?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

damian13ster said:


> You are being an extremist now.
> Trump wasn't a good president. mostly because he couldn't keep his mouth shut, as the policies themselves weren't bad. Personally I think Republican field in 2016 was actually pretty good and there were far superior candidates. They will still be here for next election.
> *He doesn't represent Republican party and never will.*
> 
> Also, please do provide examples of democratic institutions that they overturned. You made that statement, and I frankly have no idea what it is based on.


... this is surprising. Then which party did the Trump represented? And going forward, which party will he be representing? The Dump Party?


----------



## damian13ster (Apr 19, 2021)

Beaver101 said:


> ... this is surprising. Then which party did the Trump represented? And going forward, which party will he be representing? The Dump Party?


"The Republican Party have turned into extremists and all bow to their king, Trump (who is clearly an authoritarian who wants to be dictator). "

Your quote. He is not in an official capacity in the party, nor he is a representative.
You can infer any influences you want, but saying they bow down to their unelected king with no official capacity is disingenuous. It would be like me saying that Waters telling people to get violent is a king and overlord of Democratic party, that anti-semitism is now their official policy, and that shooter inspired by Sanders makes all Democrats extremists. 

That isn't the case and neither is Republican party extremist or a monarchy.
Stop with extremism and generalization on both sides, stop with the hate just because someone has different political affiliation than you think they should have. Rhetoric like that is why there were morons in the capitol (well, the unelected ones), not because of Trump.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

damian13ster said:


> "The Republican Party have turned into extremists and all bow to their king, Trump (who is clearly an authoritarian who wants to be dictator). "
> 
> *Your quote*. He is not in an official capacity in the party, nor he is a representative.
> You can infer any influences you want, but saying they bow down to their unelected king with no official capacity is disingenuous. It would be like me saying that Waters telling people to get violent is a king and overlord of Democratic party, that anti-semitism is now their official policy, and that shooter inspired by Sanders makes all Democrats extremists.
> ...


 ... not my quote. I'm not J4B. And under that quote J4B was referring to Trump while he was in office as POTUS, trying to be a king at the same time. 

I agree with plenty of (legit) news outlet that he remains more like a mobster head if you were to ask me.


----------



## damian13ster (Apr 19, 2021)

My bad on the quote.
Well, either way. This is the sentence I am referring too. I disagree with Republican Party going extremist based on a single individual. You might agree with the news outlets. I don't. They simply know that appealing to part of his base is needed to get elected so based on geographical location they are at they use language to appeal to the base. That's why Democrats stand behind anti-semitism from its members. That's why they stand behind Waters calling for violence - to appeal and fire up their base. It is politics. It is ugly, and it needs to change, as it is the reason behind ballpark shooting, and behind idiots (unelected ones) in the capitol. But it doesn't mean entire Democrat party are anti-semitic extremists.
I can't see any actions though that would indicate either party became extremists. Can you point me to some?
I disagree with majority of the policies from both parties, but just because I disagree with them doesn't mean I get to call people behind them extremists.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

damian13ster said:


> My bad on the quote.
> Well, either way. This is the sentence I am referring too. I disagree with Republican Party going extremist based on a single individual.


 ... that's because the Dump used the Republican Party to become POTUS. Even though "now" most of the Republican Party realize the Dump ain't what they stand for. Just look at George W. Bush, a true-blooded (line) Republican ... I think he can't even look at the Dump in the eyes these days.



> You might agree with the news outlets. I don't. They simply know that appealing to part of his base is needed to get elected so based on geographical location they are at they use language to appeal to the base.


 ... well, don't some other news outlet do the same? 



> That's why Democrats stand behind anti-semitism from its members.
> 
> That's why they stand behind Waters calling for violence - to appeal and fire up their base. It is politics. It is ugly, and it needs to change. But it doesn't matter entire Democrat party are anti-semitic extremists.


 ... there you go, doing what you claim J4B was doing, alleging the Democrats (Party) as being anti-semitism. An entire party against Jewish people. Hypocritical much? You do realize there are Jewish Democrats too?



> I can't see any actions though that would indicate either party became extremists. Can you point me to some?
> I disagree with majority of the policies from both parties, but just because I disagree with them doesn't mean I get to call people behind them extremists.


 . .. you do realize there're exceptions.


----------



## damian13ster (Apr 19, 2021)

Beaver101 said:


> ... that's because the Dump used the Republican Party to become POTUS. Even though "now" most of the Republican Party realize the Dump ain't what they stand for. Just look at George W. Bush, a true-blooded (line) Republican ... I think he can't even look at the Dump in the eyes these days.
> 
> ... well, don't some other news outlet do the same?
> 
> ...


Yes, news outlets do the same. And I think it hurts as well

Sorry, the damn autocorrect always changes 'mean' to 'matter'. Sometimes I don't catch it. Will edit the post right away.
The sentence should read 'That's why they stand behind Waters calling for violence - to appeal and fire up their base. It is politics. It is ugly, and it needs to change. But it doesn't *mean* entire Democrat party are anti-semitic extremists' - it is evident by the context and sentence structure itself.


Sorry, i don't follow? Exceptions to what?
If that's what you mean then yes, I believe there is such things as extremist individuals, both among republican and democrats. That doesn't mean both or either of those parties are extremists. That's exactly the message I am trying to communicate.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Rudy Giuliani has been suspended from practicing law in New York after a court found 'uncontroverted evidence' that he made 'demonstrably false and misleading statements' about the election

I wonder when Rudy is going to be paid by Donnie for services rendered? Or is it the other way around, Donnie will pay Rudy to go stay out of jail now that Rudy can't practice. 

Picture 2 rotten peas in a pod .... make great cellmates too.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Beaver101 said:


> I wonder when Rudy is going to be paid by Donnie for services rendered?


I think it's hilarious that Giuliani ruined his reputation and career while sucking up to Trump, thinking he was going to be rewarded by this powerful man, or get some kind of special treatment. Maybe he was fooled by the con man? More likely, Giuliani was just as greedy and corrupt as all these other rich people (like Roger Stone). Disgusting people.

Trump only cares about Trump. Just look at the bizarre speeches and appearances he's made ever since he lost the election...

He's been engaged in criminal activities his whole life, and with all the attention from prosecutors, the DoJ is going to tear apart the Trump group of businesses piece by piece. I'm not sure they will ever nail Trump for anything, but *everyone* associated with Trump is going to be ruined. They've all been involved in tax and financial frauds. The whole reason these people were clinging to power is to control the legal system and protect themselves from justice (think Roger Stone, Steve Bannon).

There has never been an administration in modern US history with this many crooks and cheats, plus this kind of nepotism. The Trump crew even makes Nixon & friends look like relatively honest guys.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Every friend or ally of Trump:


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Shhh.........Rudy is busy "tucking in his shirt".


----------

